# New Orleans



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

I have never been to New Orleans, but I have saved up 2,000 dollars and wish to take a special someone there with me. If you have been to New Orleans, could you tell me about your experiences and what I think I should see, where I should spend money, etc. I am hoping to spend at least three days there this summer and see the finer side of the city.

For the record we will probably drive down from Raleigh, so this will be a road trip adventure.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

It is many years since I was there. I used to visit regularly through work in the early 80's, and went there, again through work, with my wife in about '88. Iknow that it is very touristy, but I liked the French Quarter, where I, and we, dined and imbibed very pleasantly. There's a battlefield of some kind nearby, that's been turned into a memorial park of some kind, for some reason that escapes me ...... The forts that attempted to defend N.Orleans against the USN in 1862 aren't too far away, if you have an historical bent.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

All of my advice would be food related. Definitely have some beignets and chicory coffee at Café du Monde, brunch at Court of Two Sisters, dinner at Commander's Palace, and bananas foster at Brennan's. I would not advise trying all of this in one day. The road trip getting there is half the fun. You can travel through some interesting areas. Drop down through LA (lower Alabama) and visit Mobile, AL, the birthplace of Mardi Gras. Go west a little and gamble in Mississippi's world-class casinos. Then tie down all of your luggage so that it doesn't bang around in the car as you go across the worst stretch of interstate in the nation, I-10.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> All of my advice would be food related. Definitely have some beignets and chicory coffee at Café du Monde, brunch at Court of Two Sisters, dinner at Commander's Palace, and bananas foster at Brennan's. I would not advise trying all of this in one day. The road trip getting there is half the fun. You can travel through some interesting areas. Drop down through LA (lower Alabama) and visit Mobile, AL, the birthplace of Mardi Gras. Go west a little and gamble in Mississippi's world-class casinos. *Then tie down all of your luggage so that it doesn't bang around in the car as you go across the worst stretch of interstate in the nation, I-10.*


Hah, the Houston portion of I-10 isn't much better (read: awful)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

In 1814 we took a little trip...


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Dinner at Commanders


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Frenchmen Street. Lots of flava, without a lot of the phlegm of Bourbon Street.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

MaxBuck said:


> Frenchmen Street. Lots of flava, without a lot of the phlegm of Bourbon Street.


Phlegm is the least scary of the bodily fluids that you are likely to come into contact with on Bourbon Street.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Mrs. 32 and I have been planning a trip for some time. Glad to get this information.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Stay at the Royal Sonesta. It's right in the quarter and can often be booked online for less than $120 per night.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> Stay at the Royal Sonesta. It's right in the quarter and can often be booked online for less than $120 per night.


I will look into that.

The girl likes to do some shopping. Do you know of anywhere that we should try?


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Haven't been down there in ages but here's one place I remember fondly&#8230;
> 
> Hové Parfumeur
> https://www.hoveparfumeur.com/


She will LOVE it. Thank you.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hope you were not here during the punishing heat wave we've had the last several weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ern29 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hire a car and go to a cotton plantation as Oak Alley... 100% recommended!


----------



## cicada15 (Nov 27, 2015)

*August *is considered to be the best restaurant in New Orleans, and one of the more expensive (though New Orleanians debate food like it's a life-or-death thing). I ate there several years ago for a special dinner and thought it was excellent. You will probably need to make reservations ahead of time, especially since so many people will be in town. This is just outside the Quarter, on Canal. https://www.restaurantaugust.com/menu.html 


I have never eaten at *Cochon*, bit it garners rave reviews. We tend to think of it being "out there" in terms of location since it isn't in the Quarter, but it's only a block from the Morial Convention Center, so that will be a great location given the Midyear site. https://www.cochonrestaurant.com/accolades/ 


The *Pelican Club* is also very good, a bit on the expensive side but not anywhere close to a New York City scale. Again, I ate there a few years ago for a special dinner and can testify that the atmosphere is great and service is excellent. It is in the heart of the Quarter. https://www.pelicanclub.com/menu.html 


Personally, I tend to go for the more frugal restaurants, especially since NOLA has so many cheap but excellent places to eat. My favorite place is *Pere Antoine's*, directly behind the cathedral and down a few feet on Royal St. Service is slow (but friendly) but the food is excellent and cheap. You can't go wrong with the etouffee or gumbo, but I prefer the blackened catfish. https://pereantoine.com/pages/home.html. You asked about crawfish yesterday, and you will be able to get it here, but bear in mind that it will be formerly-frozen since it is too early in the season for fresh boiled crawfish. That starts in spring though, as I said, Allison Burton-Chase was back home for Thanksgiving and they were able to get some fresh (albeit expensive) crawfish for a boil. Check with the waiter and see what he/she says. If the weather is warm enough to open the huge French windows, you might think you are in Paris. 


Also on the more frugal side, I would recommend the *Gumbo Shop*. It's always crowded and there's a reason for that, as the food is cheap, excellent, the atmosphere is good, and it's close to the cathedral. https://www.gumboshop.com/ 


I understand you might not want to go all the way to New Orleans just to eat Italian, but the *Mona Lisa Cafe* is a little hole-in-the wall place with excellent pizza. https://www.viewmenu.com/mona-lisa-11/menu?ref=google 


I think that's enough for now. There are dozens of well known or overlooked-but-excellent places, but it's not like you can go to them all on this trip. Antoine's, Commander's Palace and like places always get the attention in New Orleans, but I've found those places to be overpriced and, worst of all, coasting on their reputation rather than the quality of their food. If you are walking down the street and pass a place that looks interesting, ignore what I say and what you hear and just go in! That's the best way to experience food in NOLA. Oh, and although it isn't a restaurant, you have to go (or go again, since you have already been to New Orleans) to the *Cafe du Monde*. You haven't enjoyed yourself if you aren't covered in powdered sugar. https://www.cafedumonde.com/


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Cafe du Monde is arguably overrated. Beignets are easy to make, but they need to be fresh, and as crowded as that place is, yours are likely to come to you already cold. By the way, New Orleans has numerous James Beard South winners and runners-up that specialize in Italian or farm-to-table neo-traditional Southern food. Don't just fixate on gumbo.


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

I strongly agree on Antoine's and Commander's being overrated. Great old-school ambiance, but mediocre food. Cochon is excellent. I'm fond of Bayona. If you're heading uptown at all, Dick and Jenny's is fantastic.


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Have a sazraq in a bar.


----------

